# Angeln in St. Peter Ording



## -Matze- (25. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich fahre im Januar ein paar Tage an die Nordsee nach St. Peter Ording. Da ich das Angeln in der Nordsee gerne mal versuchen möchte habe ich ein paar Fragen an euch.
Ich bin aus Bayern und liebe das Spinnfischen....hab ich zu dieser Jahreszeit irgendeine Chance auf diese Weise mit normalem Hecht Angel Gerät und Wathose irgendwas zu fangen?
Köder könnte ich mir ein paar zulegen. Aber gleich ne ganze Meeresausrüstung wollte ich mir nicht kaufen.
Kann man dort auch ohne Angelschein Angeln, da meine Freundin auch gerne mit angel würde?

Ich hoffe ihr habt bessere Tipps für mich außer......"probiers erst garnicht":vik:


----------



## Haenger (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*

Servus...

Also direkt in St. Peter Ording an der Küste ohne Brandungstackle >> macht keinen Sinn!

War vorletztes Frühjahr für 4 Wochen dort und im Sommer nochmal 1 Woche.
Hatte mehr als genug Zeit die komplette Gegend im Umkreis von gut 40 km zu erkunden, teilweise auch weiter. 
Das war ende Februar bis ende März und im Oktober.
Im Januar frierst du dir an der Küste direkt den Arsch weg...
je nachdem wie du Kleidungstechnisch ausgerüstet bist!

Genieß die Zeit an der Küste zum durchschnaufen! 
Traumhaft schöne Gegend da oben!!! :k

Wenn du da oben Angeln möchtest, hab ich 'nen anderen Tipp für dich!
Bist mit dem Auto da oben?
Meld dich mal via PM! 

Achso... es gibt die Möglichkeit auf dem Amt in St. Peter Ording direkt 'nen Touristenschein für deine Freundin zu lösen...
genauso hat meine Holde die Angelei letztes Jahr angefangen >> angefixt >> im Herbst hier den Schein gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*

Moin Matze

ihr braucht einen gültigen angelschein aus eurem bundesland.
damit gehst du zur gemeinde St. Peter Ording und holst dir eine 
fischereimarke 10€ für schleswig-holstein 2013

nordsee angeln möchte ich auch einmal
warte auch gespannt auf berichte.

schöne weihnacht noch#h


----------



## Carphuntermichel (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*

Moin Matze,

Da ich dort in der nähe wohne kann ich Dir folgendes anbieten....
St.Peter Strand Brandung kannst Du vergessen... aber....
wenn Du in SPO bist besuche mich mal im Büro, Wittenduener Alee19,Appartementvermittlung.Kann Dir anbieten mit dem Boot eine Trollingtour auf der Ostsee zu machen und ein paar fette Dorsche und Meerforellen abzuschleppen.Wenn Dir das noch nicht reicht können wir nach Dänemark und dort in die Brandung auf Plattfisch.Zwei Saetze Brandungsruten sind vorhanden.

Alles weitere wenn wir uns sehen sollten.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Haenger (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*

Du hast 'ne PM via email bezüglich dem Eck da oben... 

Aber das Angebot vom Carphuntermichel bezüglich Bootstour auf der Ostsee... |bigeyes

Darf ich mich denn auch mal melden wenn wir wieder da oben sind??? #h

Grüßerl vom Haenger


----------



## Carphuntermichel (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*

Na klar kannst Du das.Im Sommer Eider und Treene auf Zander,von November bis Mai bin ich Schlepptechnisch meist Samstag und Sonntags unterwegs.

Erstmal ..Gruß. Michael


----------



## -Matze- (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*

also ich muss echt sagen ihr seit Klasse! 
hab nur leichte bedenken wegen dem Wellengang ;-)
habs noch nie ausprobiert ob mein Magen das alles so verkraftet :-D


----------



## -Matze- (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*

Hey....hab mir gerade gedacht da ihr euch da oben alle so gut auskennt...
Was "MUSS" man da oben alles gesehen haben?


----------



## Haenger (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*

Na ich würd mal spontan sagen...

Zuerst mit dem Auto nach Ording ( nördlicher Teil ), kannst direkt über den Deich an den Strand  ( bevor du den lange suchst... )

Auf jeden Fall die Seebrücke und vielleicht mal 'n Abendessen bei Gosch ( allein wegen der Atmosphäre ).

Ein Besuch in der Therme ist abends auch nicht schlecht, da gibts 'ne Sauna mit Meerblick, bzw. Seebrücke etc.
Echt toll zum relaxen...

Die Schäfchen auf Nordstrand angucken! Die rennen da direkt auf'm Deich rum... ob des im Winter auch so ist? koi Ahnung...
Definitiv der Schmandkuchen im Dorfcafe! :l
supergemütlich dort und familiäres Ambiente.
Aber da darfst nicht zu spät dran sein, dat Dingen sitzt schnell voll. 

'nen Nachmittag in Husum mit Fisch essen auf dem Boot im Hafen und 'nem Besuch im Schifffahrtsmuseum

Auf jeden Fall 'n Spaziergang zum Westerhever Leuchtturm.

Friedrichstadt 

Und... na einfach ausgedehnte Strandspaziergänge, die Luft da oben ist herrlich! Da brauchst gar nix anderes #6

Büsum ist ggf. noch 'n Besuch wert, wenns vielleicht doch mal bissi zügig ist momentan.

Tönning ist auch ganz nett, da gibts noch das Multimar, hatten wir uns allerdings nicht mehr angeschaut.

Wünsche geholfen zu haben...
Grüßerl #h


----------



## Carphuntermichel (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*



-Matze- schrieb:


> also ich muss echt sagen ihr seit Klasse!
> hab nur leichte bedenken wegen dem Wellengang ;-)
> habs noch nie ausprobiert ob mein Magen das alles so verkraftet :-D



Also wegen Wellengang mach Dir mal nicht so die Gedanken.Das Revier in Dänemark ist ein Fjord,bei normalem Wetter fast wie Ententeich.

Was muss man hier gesehen haben...Fkk Strand..im Januar schlecht
Gosch,naja..der Echte sitzt auf Sylt,der rest ist Frenchising...kannst Dir aber im Ort T-Shirts kaufen da steht Gosch Sylt drauf..
Der Januar ist nicht so der Actionmonat,die Einheimischen schlafen oder zählen noch Geld vom Sommer der ja keiner war.
Aber wenn Du Angeln willst bist Du genau richtig. Wenn du Ruhe willst auch.
Wo bist Du eigentlich untergebracht ?

Gruß. Michael


----------



## derporto (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*

Moin,

entgegen der hier vorherrschenden Meinung solltest du das Brandungsangeln in St. Peter Ording ganz und gar nicht abschreiben. 

St. Peter Ording ist einer der wenigen Plätze an der deutschen Nordseeküste, wo du nicht von völlig trocken fallenden und sehr flachem watt behindert wirst. Beginne kurz nach Tiefstand mit dem Fischen. Hierzu gehst du ein Stück ins Wasser hinein und wirfst von dort aus. Nun wanderst du mit der kommenden Flut mit. Eine ganz spezielle und spannende Art des Brandungsangelns. Einfache Montage ohne Perlen. Wattwurm. Und du wirst Fisch fangen. I.d.R. Butt, aber die Nordsee ist ja für Kuriositäten berühmt. Ich habe dort bisher Butt bis 41 cm, Aale und eine Seezunge (verbuche ich unter Kuriosität) gefangen. 

Vor einigen Jahren gab es gar einen Artikel über genau diese Art des Brandungsangeln in St. Peter Ordning in der Fisch und Fang. Dies hatte mich damals neugierig gemacht und ich habe es dann in einem meiner Urlaube dort ausprobiert. Und bin dabei geblieben, sofern ich in St. Peter Ording bin.

Viel Spaß!

Dennis


----------



## Carphuntermichel (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*

Nationalpark Wattenmeer Schutzzone1

Kommt gut da zu Angeln...#6


----------



## derporto (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*



Carphuntermichel schrieb:


> Nationalpark Wattenmeer Schutzzone1
> 
> Kommt gut da zu Angeln...#6


 
Das bezweifel ich aus folgenden Gründen:

http://www.nationalpark-wattenmeer.de/sh/nationalpark/erlaubt-verboten

Ich zitiere hieraus: "Angeln, Baden oder Fotografieren sind erlaubt, wenn die Gebiete betreten werden dürfen. "

Darüber hinaus bin ich mir nichtmal sicher, dass die strände vor st. peter (hier gibt es ja einige, weshalb ich jetzt nicht verallgemeinern möchte) schutzzone 1 sind. Wie gesagt, diese strände sind einige der wenigen an der deutschen nordseeküste, denen nicht kilometerlanges watt vorgelagert ist. hier findet man eher bedingungen vor, wie sie an den seeseiten der nordseeinseln vorherrschen. was st. peter in diesem fall eben auch anglerisch so interessant macht.

weiterhin glaube ich nicht, dass die von mir erwähnte angelfachzeitschrift einen artikel bringt über das angeln in angelverbotszonen.

Bei meinen Recherchen im Netz in anderen Angelforen habe ich ebenfalls nichts davon gelesen, dass das angeln in st. peter verboten ist.

In diesem Sinne: Genieß deinen Urlaub und fang Fisch.


----------



## Haenger (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*

ist mit 'ner Hechtkombo trotz alledem nicht zu bewältigen! 

Gruß


----------



## Fräulein Horst (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*

Hallo Matze,

da habt ihr echt ein superschönes Urlaubsziel...ich würde sofort mit euch tauschen |rolleyes. Die Gegend dort oben ist einfach traumhaft. Macht euch nicht soo riesige Pläne von wegen Brandungsangeln und so, vorallem wenn deine Freundin auch mal ihr Glück probieren möchte. 



Haenger schrieb:


> ... es gibt die Möglichkeit auf dem Amt in St. Peter Ording direkt 'nen Touristenschein für deine Freundin zu lösen...
> genauso hat meine Holde die Angelei letztes Jahr angefangen >> angefixt >> im Herbst hier den Schein gemacht.



So ist es |supergri. Ich hatte total viel Spaß beim Angeln dort oben und wenn es auch "nur" auf und am Fluß war. Klar mit nem Boot auf der Ostsee hätte dem ganzen natürlich noch ein Krönchen aufgesetzt (und würde es auch jetzt noch), aber ich habe bei diesem Urlaub die Faszination am Angeln entdeckt und möchte es seitdem nicht mehr missen :k. 
Egal für was ihr euch letztendlich entscheidet, ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß und ein paar unvergessliche Angelmomente. Ich habe in diesem Urlaub damals meinen ersten Fisch gefangen und der bleibt für immer was ganz besonderes .

Nen ganz lieben Gruß und berichte mal, wenn ihr zurück seid!

Doreen


----------



## F1SCHER (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in St. Peter Ording*

Hi

Wenn ihr Lust habt versuicht es doch mal auf Stinte in einem Hafen als alternative !
Hab zwar kein plan wo da aber da können andere vielleicht helfen !


----------

